# Buffalo Chicken ABT's



## sqwib (Sep 11, 2017)

[h1]*Buffalo Chicken** ABT's*[/h1][h1]*September 9th, 2017*[/h1]
Jalapenos are halved de-seeded and de-veined then sprinkled with white sugar. 





Chicken is simmered on low for an hour or so with carrots, onion, and a bit of salt. I usually add celery but did not have any on hand. The chicken is then shredded. (Chicken stock is frozen for another day)





Cream Cheese, Wing Sauce a little finely chopped onion and some Cream cheese is mixed with the shredded chicken. I would suggest chives or green onion in place of regular onions










A little blue cheese is added, I usually add some finely chopped celery too but didn't have any on hand.





A cup of triple cheese blend is added and microwaved for 30 seconds to soften the cheese. Not needed if the cheese is at room temperature.





Thick cut Bacon is halved and stuffing begins.










A bit of garlic is sprinkled on top.











Onto the GOSM with Cherry wood.







One ripe Poblano added (nothing too do with this cook).







Poured a cold one.







Done.






The Jalapenos from this cook are my 2nd garden harvest, hopefully I will have a fall harvest as well to make some Barbecued Chicken ABT's.

I usually use "Franks Red Hot" to make these but had a bottle of "Sweet Baby Rays Wing Sauce" I wanted to try.

These were good as usual, my daughter Sam who doesn't like real hot foods was able to eat these, if you like ABT's hot don't use sugar and don't de-vein. 

I really don't know if the sugar reduced the heat or not but these were fairly mild, the heat didn't overpower the flavor but for lack of a better word, was spicy enough. 

The fact that they came out a bit milder gave me the option to serve with wing sauce on the side for dipping which was nice because you could get more flavor when dipping without the heat from the jalapeno getting to be too overwhelming.

The only problem with these is that since they are milder, you can really start to pack these away, lol.


----------



## griz400 (Sep 11, 2017)

Very nice job on those abt;s


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 11, 2017)

Point worthy display of cooking fun! 
:points1:

Did you like thick bacon for that? Would regular work?
I'm afraid thick will be tough.


----------



## worktogthr (Sep 11, 2017)

Looks great!  Haven't made these in a long time but after this post I will have to get on it!  Points!


----------



## disco (Sep 11, 2017)

Great qview, wings and post! Point!

Disco


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 12, 2017)

Yumm! One of my favorite ways to make ABT'S! Scarbelly bombs!


----------



## crazymoon (Sep 12, 2017)

Sqwib, Good looking ABT's and excellent post as always ! point


----------



## tardissmoker (Sep 12, 2017)

Two ABT recipes in a row. How many jalapenos do you grow?!! [emoji]128518[/emoji]


----------



## sqwib (Sep 13, 2017)

TardisSmoker said:


> Two ABT recipes in a row. How many jalapenos do you grow?!! [emoji]128518[/emoji]


I have three plants but most are from the one plant in my vertical tower growing with the strawberries.













20170827003.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Sep 13, 2017


















20170815036.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Sep 13, 2017






Not to get off track too much but, the vertical tower has to be one of the easiest, funnest most rewarding projects in the garden.













20160205003.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Sep 13, 2017


















20160205027.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Sep 13, 2017


















20160206006.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Sep 13, 2017


















20160206009.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Sep 13, 2017


















20160206014.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Sep 13, 2017


----------



## tardissmoker (Sep 13, 2017)

Now I gotta check this out!! BTW your shed is much neater than mine.


----------



## sqwib (Sep 14, 2017)

TardisSmoker said:


> Now I gotta check this out!! BTW your shed is much neater than mine.


LOL, thats my garage. I've been banished to the garage for all my hobbies.

it's usually a mess too!













20100411028.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Sep 14, 2017


----------



## tardissmoker (Sep 14, 2017)

I know banished! Happens to me regularly! [emoji]128519[/emoji]


----------

